# How many FTE  coders for  100 Dr's



## pegsmith (Feb 7, 2011)

Good Morning
My organization is putting together a proposal to add a dedicated position to audit physician coding for our employed and contracted physicians. I would like some in put regarding the ratio pf physicians to a compliance coder. For example for every 100 Doctors you would employ. You would have 1.5 FTE to audit their coding. These are physicians of all types.
Thank You


----------



## mstallings (Feb 8, 2011)

*How many FTE coders for 100 Dr's*

Hi-
We over 100+  physicians and employ 10 full time coders. However, we split office billing and hospital billing. We have 4 full time office coders and 5 full time hospital coders and 1 coder that does half office and half hospital billing. GOOD LUCK! We also have a compliance department that handles the audit, I believe there is 6 of them.


----------



## pegsmith (Feb 8, 2011)

thank you  peg


----------

